
How Mao’s call for “disorder under heaven” tore China asunder - bootload
http://www.economist.com/news/books-and-arts/21698632-how-maos-call-disorder-under-heaven-tore-china-asunder-heat-sun
======
Overtonwindow
What tore China asunder was brutal oppression of people, coupled with complete
disregard to the environment, and creating A situation where people had to do
whatever it took to survive. This wasn't just a Mao problem, this was an
entire Chinese system of government and dictatorship

